# 2007 Bowtechs



## BlackBear (Jul 20, 2006)

I have not seen anyone mention the new 2007 Bowtechs. They are up on their website and look very interesting.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*You haven't been around here...*

and if you have been...you have not been paying attention.

Tom


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackBear said:


> I have not seen anyone mention the new 2007 Bowtechs. They are up on their website and look very interesting.


Seeing how that was your first post, you must not have been on here too much. The 07's have been talked about more than anything else on this site.


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=396532&highlight=Bowtech

826 posts, and 55,000 views. OH......ITS BEEN TALKED ABOUT.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*nice pictures Bowtech*

nice pictures.

this Friday we will receive some 2007 Diamond in 70 lbs.
I cant wait to see Bowtech 2007.

F
spain


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

mq32hunter said:


> Seeing how that was your first post, you must not have been on here too much. The 07's have been talked about more than anything else on this site.


 ,,,, and criticized more than any thing else


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> ,,,, and criticized more than any thing else


But loved by the best :wink:


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Website*

I get into the old website today, I heard the new bows were up last night, but now I get the old ones. Is it just me?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Grand River Zip said:


> I get into the old website today, I heard the new bows were up last night, but now I get the old ones. Is it just me?


Clear your internet cache and your cookies and try again...


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Still nuthin'*

I must be doing something wrong, I cleared my cookies, cashe, history, but still get the old site......I'll try on a different computer.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BlackBear said:


> I have not seen anyone mention the new 2007 Bowtechs. They are up on their website and look very interesting.


Were you born last night?  

The 2007s do indeed look very interesting, very. :darkbeer:


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

And they will shoot as good as they look.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

They really raised the bar for the rest of the manufacturers out there.


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Really looking forward to shooting one of the new bows. One question, How do you press it???????


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cgbowhunter said:


> Really looking forward to shooting one of the new bows. One question, How do you press it???????


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

Those new bows will again be the dominant topic of conversation on here and in many other archery and hunting forums. I also think they will be dominant in the industry as well. I can't wait to actually get one in my hands and see what it can do. I am sure I wont be disapointed. Gota love BowTech!!!! The real Inovators.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BlackKnight81 said:


> Those new bows will again be the dominant topic of conversation on here and in many other archery and hunting forums. I also think they will be dominant in the industry as well. I can't wait to actually get one in my hands and see what it can do. I am sure I wont be disapointed. Gota love BowTech!!!! The real Inovators.



ukey:


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> ukey:


Had to just throw it out there. Hey, at least BowTech is doing something cool, I mean come on, how many hamonic dampeners do you really need?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BlackKnight81 said:


> Had to just throw it out there. Hey, at least BowTech is doing something cool, I mean come on, how many hamonic dampeners do you really need?



 ....2,314......:tongue:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

cgbowhunter said:


> Really looking forward to shooting one of the new bows. One question, How do you press it???????



Properly, hopefully.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

My bow guy called last night and told me he had the 2007 Tribute in and he could not believe how awesome that bow shot. He said that it is so smooth and so vibration-free that you wouldn't need a stabilizer or an sts to eliminate the shock. To me that is the mark of a good company: last years Tribute was the best bow on the market and instead of keeping it the same they go out and make minor improvements. Same with the Allegiance, plus its a 1/2lb lighter. I cannot wait to shoot the Commander or the Guardian to see how they stack up.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*tribute 2007-pictures?*

any pictures of Bowtech Tribute 2007???

F


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

francisco, they're all up on the site... www.bowtecharchery.com

BowTech raised the bar REALLY high this year...


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

cgbowhunter said:


> Really looking forward to shooting one of the new bows. One question, How do you press it???????


You dont use a press on the Guardian and Commander. :RockOn:


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*bowtech 2007*

yes, i know they re on website...
is there anyone who doesnt know it yet?

i meant pics with digital.

By the way, the index page of bowtecharchery.com 
is my computer or is it changing again?

F


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

*no press needed*

Just a guess here from looking at the pics of the guardian/commander...is that what the bolt located where the typical limb pocket is for??? If not, how do you break them down?


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

The shop that I am at got the Allegiance and Tribute and the Allegiance looks and feels so sweet. The handles are also amazing.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My Pro Shop got in the 2007 Allegiance and a 2007 Diamond Black Ice. The 2 piece grips are gonna be a hit for sure. I got to shoot each one and they are a joy to shoot. The Allegiance was shooting 311 fps with a 350 grain arrow at 70 lbs with a 29" DL. It was silky smooth and with no stabilzer or STS this bow was dead in my hand. The Black Ice was a package bow and it was a smooth shooter too. For a single cam bow it was fast. It was shooting in the 280's or more @ 70 lbs with a 29 " DL. I cannot wait to see the rest of the 2007 lineup. It's gonna be a good year for Bowtech. :thumbs_up


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Bowtech listens to there customers. People wanted no cam lean... and got it on all bows. Split limbs... yup those too. Innovative design... yup. Tall brace highths with smooth speed.. simple they moved the draw curve forward. 40+" target bow with TALL brace... yup. Straight and level knocking A+++! choice of deflex or reflex... yup! Still a single cam fan.... diamond by bowtech or a patriot 2!!!! How about true lateral center shot... Yup and a good balance of horizantal center shot!!!! Use tall vanes? how about a trouphed shelf to let them zing by??? (Or if you don't but want to move the h center shot 1/8th" closer to center......Yup!!!!! Truely the most featured bows on the market!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Bow Commander said:


> You dont use a press on the Guardian and Commander. :RockOn:




Is this going to be like the Newberry bows with the extended limb bolts so that a press is not required? Forgive the naive questions but I don't have any close Bowtech dealers here in Socal.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

cgbowhunter said:


> Is this going to be like the Newberry bows with the extended limb bolts so that a press is not required? Forgive the naive questions but I don't have any close Bowtech dealers here in Socal.


NO PRESS REQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink: :wink:


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*just received diamond Liberty 2007*

fedex has just given us some Diamond 2007 liberty in 70 lbs.
they re incredible.

F


----------



## BOWTECHJOHNNY (Nov 2, 2006)

*2007 Bowtech's*

Greetings fellow Bowtecher's,

I was reading a post where they were inquiry about how they will press this bow. You will not need a press. You can back out the bolts to the limbs and it will relax the string for you. I was also curious to what your thoughts on what the $$$ might be for these new bows. 

Thanks

BowtechJohnny


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Did anyone notice that there is going to be a heated grip offered for the late season hunters. It is mentioned on their sight.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

BOWTECHJOHNNY said:


> Greetings fellow Bowtecher's,
> 
> . I was also curious to what your thoughts on what the $$$ might be for these new bows.
> 
> ...


$749 -$799


----------



## evance (Aug 22, 2006)

cgbowhunter said:


> Is this going to be like the Newberry bows with the extended limb bolts so that a press is not required? Forgive the naive questions but I don't have any close Bowtech dealers here in Socal.



There's a Bowtech dealer right there on Brookhurst between Ellis & Adams.


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Techy said:


> $749 -$799


My bow guy here in Indiana says $639.99 for the '07 Tibute and $659.99 for the new Guardian......not NEAR as bad as I originally thought


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

dhayse32 said:


> My bow guy here in Indiana says $639.99 for the '07 Tibute and $659.99 for the new Guardian......not NEAR as bad as I originally thought


He won't be selling them long at that price if the company finds out. They control min. price by MAP pricing, just like most of the other big companies.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

dhayse32 said:


> My bow guy here in Indiana says $639.99 for the '07 Tibute and $659.99 for the new Guardian......not NEAR as bad as I originally thought


I would say that is supposed to be a 7 and not a 6.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

*me too*



mq32hunter said:


> I would say that is supposed to be a 7 and not a 6.


I agree I heard 699 for a Tribute and around 750 for the Guardian..


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

acridlon said:


> I agree I heard 699 for a Tribute and around 750 for the Guardian..


Hey that is just what he told me. He was selling last years Tributes for $629.99 and he told me $639.99 for the '07......When I asked him a few weeks back about the Guardian he told that it was looking to be around $659.99......either he is just really cheap or the others are just really high. I am not complaining though.


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

For your reference, HuntersFriend.com is now listing the 2007 Bowtechs ... with prices.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the new Constitution
41" seems a little long but still getting decent speed from it! 312-320


----------

